# Article (pdf): "What the Higher Tobacco Taxes Would Mean for Texas"



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.texaspolicy.com/pdf/2007-09-PP23-SCHIP-tobaccotax-mks.pdf

This is some great information. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

bama said:


> http://www.texaspolicy.com/pdf/2007-09-PP23-SCHIP-tobaccotax-mks.pdf
> 
> This is some great information. I hope you find it helpful.


Very interesting. Just reinforces what most of us already knows.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good findings. So, the government wants to tax cigarettes, (cigar, and pipe tobacco too,) to fund a program AND simultaneously wants people to quit smoking, thereby, cutting off their own funding. 

Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.

Reading that paper where it talks about people going to lower taxed states to get cigarettes. I can say that people I know who smoke cigarettes here in Washington, (one of the highest tobacco taxed states,) make regular trips to the Indian reservations to get cartons at much cheaper prices.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

i am not going to sweat the tax increase it just means i can't shop at b&m's anymore. more internet ordering for me i guess if it passes.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

the problem is the creators of this bill know that the money will run out. They want to create national health care and by giving all kids insurance and then as the money runs out they will use the excuse to find enough money to do just that.


----------

